# 3D Spiele (Stereoskopisch)



## Newb (19. März 2011)

Hallo Community-Mitglieder,

habe zufällig diese Seite hier entdeckt in der beschrieben wird, wie man die meisten PC-Spiele in 3D spielen kann und das auch fast kostenlos. Man braucht eine NVIDIA Grafikkarte (mit neuestem Treiber) und eine einfache Rot-Cyan-Brille, mehr nicht. Stimmt das? Und wenn ja, ist das richtiges 3D oder kein Vergleich mit "echtem" 3D? Soll ja auf jedem Monitor (egal ob 60Hz oder 120Hz) funktionieren, aber funktioniert es auch auf LCD-Fernseher (mit 50/60Hz)?

Habt ihr schonmal in 3D gespielt (egal ob stereoskopisch oder sonstwie)? Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## refraiser (19. März 2011)

Hi,
ich habe das noch nie ausprobiert, aber PCGH hatte mal einen Artikel darüber.

Soweit ich weiß, funktioniert es zwar, aber nicht in der gleichen Qualität wie z.B. Spiele die für 3D Vision optimiert worden sind.

Außerdem sind die Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Spielen sehr groß.

MFG
refraiser


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. März 2011)

Ich werde es testen ganz einfach dann sag ich dir wie gut es ist...


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

Also mit einer Rot/Cyan Brille hast du längst nicht die Qualität von 3D Vision, ganz davon abgesehen werden die Farben auch verfälscht...


----------

